

A thorough investigation into why old computers turn yellow - marketer
http://www.vintagecomputing.com/index.php/archives/189

======
sidsavara
This is one of the few times where the word "thorough" being used to describe
a post is particularly apt.

~~~
whatusername
Really? Try this one for "thorough"

<http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79859> The 'ne plus
ultra' car detailing.. Taking cleaning a car to fanatical levels.

It almost warrants it's own HN submission - but part of it's just fancy car
pics... not sure how it would fly.

~~~
daniel-cussen
Great article, I just posted it at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=295560>.

~~~
whatusername
126 points - top page for a few days.. yeah - looks like everyone else loved
it as well. :)

------
kajecounterhack
And for a second I thought my old computers were growing some sort of mold...
It never really occurred to me that it could just be plastic discoloration.

Interesting self reflection, in this case I happen to have blamed myself...I
wonder what that makes me

------
kylec
This is why I didn't buy a white MacBook. I have a feeling the palmrest
discoloration problem that the white MacBooks experienced a little while ago
will only be the tip of the iceberg.

~~~
watmough
The palmrest discoloration has been fixed by using different plastic, as my
wife's MB can testify.

My MacBook is covered in stickers, so case whiteness becomes less of an issue.

------
louislouis
Jeeez I spent a whole 5 minutes scan reading the article for the answer. Why
can't people start long articles with the conclusions first? Would save
everyone a lot of time.

~~~
jgamman
sucks having to think...

~~~
louislouis
its not the thinking that sucks, it's the time it takes reading these huge
articles on HN when a brief conclusion would help ease those like me passing
by for a quick scan of the front page on HN before stories get buried.

------
shutter
I almost didn't give yellowing a second thought on old devices, since I saw
the same effect on all types of old paper (especially newspapers).

------
Raphael
Good thing they started making computers black.

~~~
derefr
However, a thought: the NOA rep said that they still used the same plastics
for their newer products, just that the discoloration wasn't as noticeable due
to their darker pigmentation. So what of the Wii, clad in (as of _now_ ) pure
white?

~~~
someperson
the Wii has a protective coat over the white plastic (not to the extend of a
DS though) that hopefully will protect it.

